# Silk Plants?



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Can you put these in your tank? Id like to get some and add them but dont want to mess anything up...thanks.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

My opinion, the silk plants sold for aquariums, ok, silk plants sold for crafts, use with caution. They're probably the same with different branding and inflated prices for aquariums but how would you know? Better to be safe than a future post wondering why suddenly all the fish died.


----------



## boostspike (Apr 3, 2007)

some craftstore silk plants are okay to use..just be careful, most of them contain a hidden wire in the plant which will rust in the tank.. best of luck


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

hmm, anyone have experience with the fake marijuana plants that are silk? I was wantin to put a few of those in there...orrrr, can anyone recommend me a place that would carry those made for aquariums? Thanks for the info so far guys!


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

as stated above...
there are two types of silk plants.

one has a bare medal wire inside... i wouldn't use this.

the other however has a wire that is medal and but has a green plastic coating on it. this would be fine.

I've seen these used many times with no ill affects.


----------



## justshoe (Mar 13, 2008)

My other problem with silk is that it seems if they ever get any algae growth on them it never likes to come out even with light bleaching or vinegar.


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

i have read numerous times about ppl using silk plants that they would eventually frail, im not sure which brand or so, but id be carefull and test a few before decorating ur aquarium than later to find them all frailled up in pieces and strings drifting about in the water.
*** read this though, i cant say for sure if its hocus pocus or not.


----------



## co-photo (Apr 3, 2007)

Silks look great at first, but unravel after only a few months. I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

I've had silk plants in multiple aquariums for awhile now, and not had any issues. I prefer the larger leafed plants because they're easier to clean. I typically get my plants from Michaels and have had pretty good luck.

The worst issue for me is algae accumulation on the leaves, but I only have the lights on for 5 hours in the one tank, and that controls things nicely.

Go for it. :thumb:


----------

